
Ask HN: Have you seen godaddy's latest dark pattern? - fouc
Right after buying a domain name, it takes you to a page that is the first step in setting up their hosting service.  It&#x27;s not completely obvious that you can skip it, even with the fine print warnings.  I think people would fall for it.
======
Someone1234
GoDaddy has been doing this kind of nonsense forever. They also sell services
at one price and then substantially increase the price without express
notification after at renew (and, yes, it is in the T&Cs small print, but it
is intentionally buried).

Some of their competitors have made it their mission to differentiate
themselves from companies like GoDaddy, emphasizing their straight forward
pricing and lack of gotchas.

------
iDemonix
It's hardly surprising. GoDaddy has been doing shady tactics for years, the
first thing I do when I get a client that uses them is to migrate elsewhere.

~~~
luckman212
What are some reliable, fairly priced alternatives to GoDaddy for
registrar/webhosting?

~~~
iDemonix
I've used NameCheap for 10 years and never had any real problems apart from
some API features missing.

